# TOS-1A



## tomahawk6 (29 Jan 2008)

A particularly powerful weapons system that was used extensively in Chechnya. It fires a FAE rocket or thermobaric warhead. It has a short range 4km and is operated by Russian NBC units.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ane4jB35Hs


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Jan 2008)

Good Lord.

If you want to lose the Info Ops campaign, use those things in a counterinsurgency!


As for use in the Fulda Gap against a dug in Bundeswehr division, well.....


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Jan 2008)

Actually the Russians used them in Grozny and other places. I understand one salvo from 1 TOS destroyed the center of a village. It certainly is a grid square destroyer.


----------

